# "Frosty Paws"



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Homemade "Frosty Paws" (a special treat for your HOT DOG!)

Ingredients:
32 fluid ounces vanilla yogurt
1 ripe banana, mashed, or 1 (5-oz.) jar fruit baby food
2 Tablespoons peanut butter
2 Tablespoons honey

Directions:
1. Blend all ingredients together and freeze in 3-ounce paper cups on a cookie sheet.
2. Microwave just a few seconds before serving.

Nutrition Facts:
Serving Size 1 (88 g)
Servings per recipe: 13
Calories per serving: 77.4
Calories from Fat: 33

Moderation is key, but what a special treat... and your dog will love you even more!! Use Fat Free yogurt to cut the calories a little. p.s. Pop them out of the paper cups and serve them outside. You can also just freeze in ice cube trays for a smaller version.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks delicious yam yam.

What about something for us, I for one take a water bottle and a power bar for myself and end up giving it to the dog always. I end up without water or power bar.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Bananas are $17 a kilo here at the moment....... much as i love to spoil Merc (and he wolfs down bananas given half a chance) he is NOT getting any just now.

Maybe by the time it actually warms up here they will be reasonably priced again....


----------

